# A Hundred Thousand Bucks



## Chameleon (Sep 24, 2005)

The other day this guy came up to me and asked if I wanted to buy his old 1957 Chevy convertible. I thought it was a pretty good looking car and so I offered him 50 female pigs and 50 male deer. The guy looked at me kind of crazy like and started to mutter under his breath. I asked him what was the matter, why do you not want a hundred sows and bucks?


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 24, 2005)

That is too cute!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah, really, what's the problem??


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

ahhh I like that one!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Sep 24, 2005)

I WISH YOU A "MAIDRITE DAY" FOR THAT !


----------



## tweedee (Sep 24, 2005)

That is really funny


----------



## wasabi (Sep 24, 2005)

Good one!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2005)

You should be arrested!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Sep 25, 2005)

So cute it makes me want to lisp!


----------

